# Demodex and Bravecto



## VizslaMom11 (Aug 17, 2020)

Hi All,

Just took my boy to the vet, as he has a noticeable bald spot on his head and hair missing around 1 eye. It presented itself very quickly. They did a skin scrape and turns out it is demodex. Vet wants me to knock it out with a dose of Bravecto, and possibly a second dose if this doesn’t clear it. I have never had a dog with this issue and have heard scary things about Bravecto and wanted to see if anyone has had a similar occurrence. Thank you all.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bravecto does a very good job of getting mites under control. In most cases one dose is all that's needed, although I've had some foster dogs that needed two.
NexGard also will get rid of lighter cases of Demodex. But it's three doses instead of one or two.
Simparica has also shown to kill mites, I think that one is at least two doses.

A lot of it just depends on what brand you're vet carries.


----------



## VizslaMom11 (Aug 17, 2020)

texasred said:


> Bravecto does a very good job of getting mites under control. In most cases one dose is all that's needed, although I've had some foster dogs that needed two.
> NexGard also will get rid of lighter cases of Demodex. But it's three doses instead of one or two.
> Simparica has also shown to kill mites, I think that one is at least two doses.
> 
> A lot of it just depends on what brand you're vet carries.


Thanks @texasred, my vet said they’ve seen most success with using Bravecto for treatment, and typically one dose does it. I’m just nervous using it after reading all of the adverse effects it may have, though I know you can have that with mostly any medication.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have read those too.
I just haven't seen any reaction, from the multiple mangy fosters that spend time with me.
But I know what you mean, I'm always nervous giving my dog something new.
You can also rub coconut oil on the itchy spots, if he's scratching. It just helps soothe the skin while it's healing.


----------

